# Solved: Split screen vertically.



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

I work with lengthy multi-page Word docs that I cut and paste from to form shorter documents. The split screen that comes with Word splits horizontally & I find that hard to work with.
Is there a (simple) safe way to split the screen horizontally so that I can easily scroll down one side & cut/paste to the other side ?
If it's not a built in feature is there a (simple) safe & free programme that i can install that would enable me to do this ?

I hope someone can help please as this seems simple but I can't find a way of doing it ...
Many thanks
Richard.


----------



## bomb #21 (Jul 1, 2005)

Not really sure what you're asking. It is possible to have 2 windows of the same doc open (Window > New Window) and arrange them (manually) side by side. Would that help?


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks, I'll give it a try.
How do I arrange them manually side by side ? If I alter one version will I be able to save it under a different name ?

Thanks again.
Richard.


----------



## Jimmy the Hand (Jul 28, 2006)

In Word, in Window menu, select New Window. This way you create a second instance of the same document in a new window. Those windows can then be resized and positioned as desired. Everything you modify in one window will be reflected in the other as well, since they show the same document, only different parts of it. Is this what you need? 

Edit: 
Ohhh, 
Still the silver medal is mine....


----------



## bomb #21 (Jul 1, 2005)

1002richards said:


> Thanks, I'll give it a try.
> How do I arrange them manually side by side ? If I alter one version will I be able to save it under a different name ?
> 
> Thanks again.
> Richard.


Use the "Arrange" menu command to "go horizontal", then click'n'drag the title bars to move, click'n'drag at the corners to resize, etc.

The method gives you 2 "views" of the *same* version, *not* 2 different versions. To get a new version, do a "Save As" *after* the updates.


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

Many thanks, that is what I needed ! This works for me and thanks for taking the time to help, it's much appreciated.

Richard.


----------

